# Daemon Prince conversion



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm finally making a daemon prince and (finally) using green stuff. This is my first real attempt with a green stuff conversion and it's not finished yet, but I would appreciate any criticisms, advice, or ideas. (I need to think of what to do for his other arm)


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

wow, that is amazing, that hand is huge! Perhaps too huge? lol.

Amazing work +rep


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking cool. I agree maybe a tad too big, makes the wings look small. Think your gonna need a bigger base. As for other arm, maybe a chainsword.
But your going in the right direction. Keep it up
Dusty


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

That's just the base he came with, since his leg has a peg to stick in the base I'm using it to balance him. I'm intrigued by your chainsword idea, could you elaborate on how to make it? I was thinking of turning the second (smaller) arm into a cannon/gun type of thing that would look like a bionic enhancement.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

its not bad, i would, make the claw abit smaller, also, do demon princes even have guns ever? so i would probably make another claw or a sword of some sort.

also, nice use of the extra defiler head, though your not the first to do that. lol


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

LOL yes I'm not the first but I *DID* cut the horns off to be more different. I'm thinking about how to shrink the claw without killing it. And they don't actually receive rules for guns anymore, but it could always represent a psychic power and be a cool thing for a rule in apocalypse.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

The problem I find with bionics is that when it comes to painting, its hard to cover all the wires and bits and pieces and getting in the gaps etc. Quite a bit of modelling work too.
The chainsword - well something with a wide face, chunky teeth, something the orks would use but more demon like. Or a hefty axe, probably be the quicker/simplier build.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It is a good ob but I have to agree, the claw does dwarf everything and makes the model's other parts look small. Alsosoemthing about the 4 claw design does not seem right. Good use of Green Stuff.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I've added some bionic cable and adjusted the pose of the claw and shrunk a couple of the fingers. Can you say what's wrong with the four fingers? I like it and it looks better in real life, but I want to know whats off so I can adjust it. Here are some new pics:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> I'm thinking about how to shrink the claw without killing it.


and



> Can you say what's wrong with the four fingers? I like it and it looks better in real life, but I want to know whats off so I can adjust it.



It is just the sheer and utter size of it. One thing I have found when doing conversions on chaos models is that even though Chaos technically allows for anything and everything to be possible certain things just don't look right to us. The idea of making the claw bigger than a normal sized hand is perfectly fine (after all the one it comes with is) but you have gone much too far with it for it to be aesthetically pleasing. I would suggest using the scything talons that gaunts use instead as they will be larger by far than the hand the model comes with without making the model look completely wrong from sheer hand size as is does now. Don't rip off what you have on my word just yet though but instead try making a separate mock up to see how you like the idea first.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Actually, I tried making a smaller hand with stealer scything talons first but they just didn't look right to me (maybe I'M the one with messed up sense of size lol) and anyway, I wanted a big massive daemonic mutated hand, sort of like dante in devil may cry but on a much larger scale.
I did clip the joints on the carnifex talons to shorten the fingers and the hand doesn't look so bad live. However, I do realize it is too large for most people's tastes and I'm trying to find an alternative. 
Any comments on the bionic cabling that I incorporated?


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

i like the cabling, maybe add some power cables, the serragated type i mean, i actually like the big size of the claw, i can imagine when painted it wont be as obvious and more striking.

If its a nurgle Dp i would give it the normal arm and give it boils and other nurglish things

If its a khorne an axe would be pretty good

If its slaanesh give it a whip

If its tzeentch a normal bare arm with a normal hand but clawed and give it tatooed glyphs all over it and then greenstuff some cloth over that, just tattered rags i would think, and a scroll or two wouldnt hurt

If its under no particular god a chainsword would be good, maybe use an eviscirator (the sisters repentia one).

hope this helped :3


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

:crazy:


surreal-mind said:


> i like the cabling, maybe add some power cables, the serragated type i mean, i actually like the big size of the claw, i can imagine when painted it wont be as obvious and more striking.
> 
> If its a nurgle Dp i would give it the normal arm and give it boils and other nurglish things
> 
> ...


Well I appreciate the review on my bionics, no one seems to notice them at my local GW. Although the hand did get more positive reviews at the GW...:taunt: Aside from that, he's probably going to be a khorne daemon prince for my main army most of the time, but I don't really like axes (weird I no) and I feel that an axe would be sort of...redundant...next to that hand. So I've elected to convert the second daemon prince arm (that holds the sword) into a gun, samus-style. Pictures up soon (school is tough! :crazy


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

cool idea, use the reaver auto cannon to do it?


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

The barrels are a little to skinny to meld well from the arm. I think I'm gonna cut up the 2 exhaust vents from the back of the defiler, they look like lascannon barrels anyway and I can maybe make a big triple-barreled kind of thing.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

The problem with showing people stuff in real life is that sometimes they are too scared or too nice to say what they don't like, or even if they hate the model, they won't directly say that unless they know you well.

Now, I'm not saying that people should burn this thing, its just the claw for me that is too big, I noticed the bionics too and its a good look but the claw can be simply cut further down the talon so its lot as long is all, thats really all it needs, I'm curious about the other arm now though! You've got me thinking.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I showed it to people that are not afraid to say a model sucks. There's this insanely skilled painter/modeler redshirt and he even said it looked pretty good. I'll post up some pics with the gun 2morrow, I'm still adjusting some more cables for the second arm.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Maybe don't use the fex's talons there way to IMO but use the warriors ones in there box, you could even have a claw that has to large talons on top and top smaller ones that way, you could probs get away with the lareg claws IF, you had large talons on each hand and smaller ones also, it looks well to un-balanced im not sure what you could do to draw your attention away from the claw, really that and the wings are the only things i really payed attention too.

But all that aside. it really like the idea of this conversion you have got going on.

What god will this daemon prince follow? If any?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Personally, I feel the claw looks right. To me, it looks like it has extended out specifically to strike at the enemy, expanding beyond its normal proportions using warp powers. I like it. You may consider putting just a daemonic hand holding on to a piece of rubble/scenery/broken turret of a leman russ to support it as it reaches out. The claw is the focus, so why not forget about making the other hand a less obvious weapon and instead let it show off your army's fluff?


----------

